# Differences between Keo 2 max and Keo @ max Carbon?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Besides weight and a little mix of carbon in the body compound, is there an actual noticeable difference between the Keo 2 Max and Keo 2 Max carbon?


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

The carbon body and thus the lighter weight is the real difference. 

Will probably be a carbon model with Ti spindles next like the regular Keo.

Jeff


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

that is what i thought too. i do not think 20 something grams are worth the difference in cost. also, i am not sure they will have a Keo 2 Ti carbon. i think the Blade will be look's top of the line with the Ti and all carbon theme. they are said to be over $400.00. ouchh!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been using the Keo's for the last couple of years, and have been taking a look at what they have out or are about to as an upgrade.

During that search I've become interested in Time's iClic line as well. Of course I have no practical experience to base it on but the cleat and pedal system together do look like it may have some nice features. At the least I like the way its built better than the blade I think, again without having got to use either yet. 

The iClic stuff looks to be out maybe sometime next month and covering a decent price range from the around $400 carbon/ti to half that for a carbon model with steel axle, and then below that some that trade the carbon for a composite sort of like the keo sprint line but still using the carbon or composite spring design. Cleat uses a three bolt pattern as well.

I don't have too much invested in my Keo's right now just some of the less expensive sprints so I think I am going to give one of the mid range Time's a shot. 

Just food for thought if you are in the market for pedals and like Looks, as these have the nice wide platform body that I know I was always drawn to Looks for.


----------

